# Good video explaining the bulding blocks of the universe



## bullethead (Sep 17, 2012)

It starts out slow with the planets but it gets in depth about half way through with the building blocks that make up EVERYTHING in our universe.
http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/videos/the-biggest-and-smallest/


----------

